# Channel 4 - Racing



## Judgemental (14 March 2013)

No Mike Catermorel, no Emma Spencer, no John Francombe but there we have a problem because my OH thinks he's special, something to do with the West Country burr.

No very attractive and easy on the ear Emma Spencer along with that other first rate commentator Mike Catermore.

What are we left with, total blandness.


----------



## Maesfen (15 March 2013)

I for one am damn glad there's no Emma Spencer at the premier meeting of the year, she's so out of place in the NH scene but fine for flashiness on the flat.
Miss Mike a lot and of course JF but the team have done far better than I dared hope when they first started; only one I'd change now is Richi although he wasn't too bad today (yesterday).


----------



## Double_choc_lab (15 March 2013)

We nearly had a splatted Richi when trying to interview a winner.  Was really happy to hear an Alastair Down piece.  The Festival would not be the same without him.


----------



## Judgemental (15 March 2013)

Maesfen said:



			I for one am damn glad there's no Emma Spencer at the premier meeting of the year, she's so out of place in the NH scene but fine for flashiness on the flat.
Miss Mike a lot and of course JF but the team have done far better than I dared hope when they first started; only one I'd change now is Richi although he wasn't too bad today (yesterday).
		
Click to expand...

The whole presentation is boring, we like some rasamataz, excitement and jolly jokes. Bring back Mac all is forgiven. 

It's an endless dreary diatribe aimed at people who are dedicated racing buffs, not 'John Q Public' who want some fun with their racing viewing.

As for this business of poking a microphone under the noses of trainers and owners in the paddock and asking pointless questions.

Ms Balding some amusing wit and mirth please?

Tell me Maesfen why can't we have a bit of flashiness and a few lookers, along with decent looking males. I stress that is requested for and on behalf of the OH and her chums?

We do like attractive erudite people with our racing.....


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (15 March 2013)

I forgive anything as Alistair Downs pieces just make everything fine! And I do not not not want John mc back, just makes me turn off the tv. The only one I don't enjoy is Richie just because he's too earnest like a schoolboy asking for an autograph...


----------



## Judgemental (16 March 2013)

What a joy to see and hear Alice Plunkett anchor both Channel 4 Racing and the Morning Line today.


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 March 2013)

^^^^^^^

I agree and what a professional job she did, Knowledgable and with the right sense of warmth, I think she should do it every week. I loved her interviews of winnings jocks who seem to be more than happy to chat to her, Rishi on the other hand I got the impression he was barely tolerated. He has improved though since he joined Channel 4.

Did anyone spot Derek Thompson running after the winning horse to do an interview, he was doing it for the radio and had a cumbersome apparatus strapped to his back. Considering he is recovering from cancer I thought it was very sad to see him in this position.

Forgot to add it was an absolute delight to have Alistair Down back and to hear his eloquent take on preceedings, hope its just not a one off he is sadly missed.


----------



## Maesfen (17 March 2013)

Judgemental said:



			Tell me Maesfen why can't we have a bit of flashiness and a few lookers, along with decent looking males. I stress that is requested for and on behalf of the OH and her chums?

We do like attractive erudite people with our racing.....
		
Click to expand...

Lol but she dresses like a tart - which is fine for the dandy flat but totally out of place for NH.  You don't see Alice or Clare wearing the wrong sort of things, they always look smart but ES looks like they've dragged her in off the street or she hasn't been home from the party the night before; it looks cheap.

Agree with Dobie totally too, was great to hear Alastair again, always just right.


----------



## Judgemental (17 March 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Lol but she dresses like a tart - which is fine for the dandy flat but totally out of place for NH.  You don't see Alice or Clare wearing the wrong sort of things, they always look smart but ES looks like they've dragged her in off the street or she hasn't been home from the party the night before; it looks cheap.

Agree with Dobie totally too, was great to hear Alastair again, always just right.
		
Click to expand...

I am appalled by your comment and leap with chivalrous alacrity to the defence of Emma Spencer, she most certainly does not dress or look as you as you suggest.

Indeed I was standing at the edge of the television/announcers outdoor pen - call it what you will, quite recently at Newbury, Paddock Side and I was therefore, within feet of Emma. I was impressed by her poise, turnout, presence and the way in which all who came into contact were put at ease etc.

I feel your comment is wholly offensive and you should make a public apology on this forum.

I hope she reads your post and takes issue with both the Fat Controller and Horse and Hound!


----------



## Maesfen (17 March 2013)

You'll have to wait a very long time before I retract that comment or even apologise for it and yes, I would tell her myself; I did also leave feedback on the Ch4 Racing site to the same effect.  There is no need for anyone on TV to advertise their wares least of all in a decent sport like racing.
Nobody is denying she has grown into the job very well, her work is not the problem, she'd be very good for radio; it's just her turnout for NH when her vanity overrides sensibility.


----------



## Judgemental (17 March 2013)

Maesfen said:



			You'll have to wait a very long time before I retract that comment or even apologise for it and yes, I would tell her myself; I did also leave feedback on the Ch4 Racing site to the same effect.  There is no need for anyone on TV to advertise their wares least of all in a decent sport like racing.
Nobody is denying she has grown into the job very well, her work is not the problem, she'd be very good for radio; it's just her turnout for NH when her vanity overrides sensibility.
		
Click to expand...

Turnout, turnout! There speaks somebody who hunts with a pack of hounds that does not know how to dress correctly after the opening meet. Coming out in tweed

I am told, in the vain and forlorn hope of ingratiating themselves with 'John-Q-Public' that they are are more 'prolier than thou'.

I would suggest you need a lesson or two in turnout and the psychological presentation that folk expect both in TV Presenters on the Racecourse and in the Hunting Field!

I did not notice the Hunt Servant Escort to the winners at Cheltenham in Tweed. It would be too awful to contemplate.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 March 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Lol but she dresses like a tart - which is fine for the dandy flat but totally out of place for NH.  .......
		
Click to expand...




Judgemental said:



			I am appalled by your comment and leap with chivalrous alacrity to the defence of Emma Spencer, she most certainly does not dress or look as you as you suggest.

.......!
		
Click to expand...

Maesfen my dear.  J_M is surely a dilettanti and a fop.  To be gushing over the Ms Spencer,  whilst from what I can see of it,  passing over the delectable,  educated,  erudite and interesting,  Alice Plunkett,  is approaching an offering on Crimewatch. 

Alec.

ps.  Maesfen,  I wouldn't worry too much,  the jolly old J_M will understand such distinctions.


----------



## Judgemental (17 March 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Maesfen my dear.  J_M is surely a dilettanti and a fop.  To be gushing over the Ms Spencer,  whilst from what I can see of it,  passing over the delectable,  educated,  erudite and interesting,  Alice Plunkett,  is approaching an offering on Crimewatch. 

Alec.

ps.  Maesfen,  I wouldn't worry too much,  the jolly old J_M will understand such distinctions. 

Click to expand...

Alec, Fop yes, dilettante no. I have spent a great deal of time looking at the relationship between the world of horses and what I like to term 'John-Q-Public'.

I stress the following has nothing to do with racing or TV Racing commentators or indeed horses generally.

However one has to look at how the youthful elements of society, who are not short of pennies, wish to conduct themselves. A very good example is The Only Way is Essex. I am told by my friends in Essex that those on the programme are real people and waves of folk want to emulate their lifestyle.

I mentioned in an earlier post a recent visit to Newbury and in my opinion, a large percentage of the crowd throughout the Stands and Bars were of the stamp of The Only Way is Essex. Well dressed, sharp suited males (in the North American Sense) and females highly made up, teetering on heels and not leaving too much to the imagination when it came to dress code. Along with buckets of champagne liberally gracing the main stand, the steps and parties of racegoers on the grass. 

Yes, it was all Flat Racing but NH has to look at the creeping cultural revolution.

Finally, you obviously missed my post on page one concerning the lovely Alice Plunkett.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 March 2013)

Judgemental said:



			......I am told by my friends in Essex that those on the programme are real people and waves of folk want to emulate their lifestyle.

.......
		
Click to expand...

Psst,  Maesfen,  J_M has friends in Essex.  Dear Lord,  what next?  Before we know where we are,  the dear man will have chummed up with politicians. 

J_M,  as fond of you as I am,  I sometimes despair of your standards. 

Alec.









,  before others judge me!


----------



## Maesfen (17 March 2013)

Judgemental said:



			Turnout, turnout! There speaks somebody who hunts with a pack of hounds that does not know how to dress correctly after the opening meet. Coming out in tweed

I am told, in the vain and forlorn hope of ingratiating themselves with 'John-Q-Public' that they are are more 'prolier than thou'.

I did not notice the Hunt Servant Escort to the winners at Cheltenham in Tweed. It would be too awful to contemplate. 

Click to expand...

That would indeed have been a crime as Wynnstay Tweed is not their uniform. 

Interestingly, whether you approve or not it has been proved many times that by changing to the tweed has improved the public (particularly from drivers) perception of us no end and they no longer show their disdain/disgust if, by any chance they are held up by hounds or the field; people seem to have become far friendlier because of the tweed which can't be a bad thing.  This piece was written in The Spectator in 2006, it's still valid -

_"When I wrote about the Wynnstay Hunt last week, I forgot to mention an interesting change they have made since the hunting ban. They have got rid of the red coats, traditional for the huntsman, whips and hunt members, and replaced them with their own tweed, cut like a coat rather than a jacket and bearing the gold buttons of the hunt. The effect, I was told, was instantaneous. The former wearers of the red coat ceased to get any of the V-signs and shouted abuse from motorists that had been quite common before. The red obviously brought out something atavistic. A clear disadvantage of the change is that it is much harder to see the huntsman a long way off. But no one, looking at the Wynnstay tweed, could say that there has been a loss of elegance."

This article first appeared in the print edition of The Spectator magazine, dated December 9, 2006 -_


Do you have an aversion to the greens of the Beaufort and Heythrop or the gold of the Berkeley?



Alec Swan said:



			Psst,  Maesfen,  J_M has friends in Essex.  Dear Lord,  what next?  Before we know where we are,  the dear man will have chummed up with politicians. 

J_M,  as fond of you as I am,  I sometimes despair of your standards. 

Alec.
,  before others judge me! 

Click to expand...

Lol Alec; I too have a friend who lives with an Essex postmark, she hates it just because of the link, I tease her mercilessly about it! 

Essex can be a beautiful county with very nice people but sorry, even as a child, I remember it was always known for white stillettos and slappers which is very unfair on the majority of the residents.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 March 2013)

Double_choc_lab said:



			We nearly had a splatted Richi when trying to interview a winner.
		
Click to expand...

What a pity the horse did not have a better aim. 

The chap drives me potty with his stupid questioning of the jockey 'what did that feel like'.  I cannot see the point of having an interviewer at the finish.

The horse should just pull up, have a handler by him immediately to slack the overgirth, keep walking and return to the paddock, then the interviews can be done.


----------



## happyhunter123 (17 March 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Interestingly, whether you approve or not it has been proved many times that by changing to the tweed has improved the public (particularly from drivers) perception of us no end and they no longer show their disdain/disgust if, by any chance they are held up by hounds or the field; people seem to have become far friendlier because of the tweed which can't be a bad thing.
		
Click to expand...

I _like_ the Wynnstay tweed, I think it looks very smart. There is some psychological reason why the colour red stimulates feelings of anger! Never much liked seeing all of the field in red thought-always thought that it should be reserved for masters and hunt staff. Still would rather see members of the field (and hunt staff) in black coats though, possibly with the hunt's distinctive collar in the case of masters and staff


----------



## suestowford (18 March 2013)

Judgemental said:



			Bring back Mac all is forgiven. 

why can't we have a bit of flashiness and a few lookers, along with decent looking males.
		
Click to expand...

Two contradictory statements in one post, well done!


----------



## Judgemental (18 March 2013)

suestowford said:



			Two contradictory statements in one post, well done!
		
Click to expand...

In his day I bet Mac was a real ladies delight.

However what we need on Channel 4 Racing is a witty raconteur.

I wonder what the job pays The master of the one liners and straight faced _double entendres_ because I would'nt back any of the females to crack a good joke or two. Nor would I give any odds on the males to engage in any badinage either.


----------



## Judgemental (19 March 2013)

Maesfen said:



			You'll have to wait a very long time before I retract that comment or even apologise for it and yes, I would tell her myself; I did also leave feedback on the Ch4 Racing site to the same effect.  There is no need for anyone on TV to advertise their wares least of all in a decent sport like racing.
Nobody is denying she has grown into the job very well, her work is not the problem, she'd be very good for radio; it's just her turnout for NH when her vanity overrides sensibility.
		
Click to expand...

Maesfen and what gives you the right to make such outrageous comments and not to apologise. It would seem that you have some sort of personal problem with the lovely Emma?

Furthermore National Hunt racing needs some colour and glamour!


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 March 2013)

Judgemental said:



			Furthermore National Hunt racing needs some colour and glamour!
		
Click to expand...

It has all the glamour and colour it needs, top quality thoroughbreds competing at the top of their game.

Fake tan, short skirts and high heels are the tools of a pole dancer and not needed or appropriate on a racecourse.


----------



## Luci07 (19 March 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			It has all the glamour and colour it needs, top quality thoroughbreds competing at the top of their game.

Fake tan, short skirts and high heels are the tools of a pole dancer and not needed or appropriate on a racecourse.
		
Click to expand...

We met a group of girls dressed as above at Cheltenham on ladies day. They were dressed as though to go clubbing. They were all very pretty and  nice girls but I would perhaps point out that the way most women choose to attire themselves at NH meetings is borne out of bitter experience. I certainly chose what I was wearing from from bad memories of sinking heels when trying to get around a course!

I went with a good girlfriend who is an avid race goer and wears fantastic colourful hats. Indeed she was photographed constantly as looked great, so you can dress correctly and with a bit of sparkle too.


----------



## Miss L Toe (19 March 2013)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Was really happy to hear an Alastair Down piece.  The Festival would not be the same without him.
		
Click to expand...

I second that, he is also great in a crisis, as his thought processes are so well measured.


----------



## Miss L Toe (19 March 2013)

P.S. Well done Channel 4, I enjoyed watching every minute of day 1, and thought it was great. Saw a bit les of the other days, but still very professional.
I hate the advert inserted a minute before the off, that is my main ctiticism.


----------



## Maesfen (19 March 2013)

Judgemental said:



			Maesfen and what gives you the right to make such outrageous comments and not to apologise. It would seem that you have some sort of personal problem with the lovely Emma?

Furthermore National Hunt racing needs some colour and glamour!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps I should change my user name to Judgemental. 

Why  I will not apologise is because it is what I think and last time I heard, free thought is still OK.  If anyone puts themselves into the public eye they have to put up with what others think of them.  I make no bones that I think ES dresses like she's on the pull which is a shame as she now has the gorgeous Mike C at her side so has no need to advertise her wares.
As others have said, you dress according to the circumstances not as if you're about to go clubbing.

NH has all the glamour it needs in the shape of fantastic horses and the jockey silks; they are the stars of the show, nothing should compete with them.


----------



## It's Me Megan (19 March 2013)

Miss L Toe said:



			I hate the advert inserted a minute before the off, that is my main ctiticism.
		
Click to expand...

That advert drives me crazy!


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 March 2013)

I was pleasantly surprised about the whole coverage, we even got to see horses in the paddock but realise that was because they were only covering the one meeting. As always Ted Walsh brings humour to the programme but missed his bantering with JF, having him there though improved the whole ambience.

Anyone who goes NH racing regularly dresses for the weather and there were loads of ladies who were warm and elegant something Emma Spencer wasnt, she looked like a fish out of water to me the way she was dressed as though she had dressed for a flat meeting.


----------



## Judgemental (19 March 2013)

Well there you are then. I think some of you are all being very unkind to Emma, pretty as a picture, very vivacious, extremely well spoken without one of those dreadful regional accents (viz the hair advertisment from Geordie land) well turned out and above all extremely knowledgeable about horses and racing. Also I believe born and bred at Newmarket.

Seems The Bitch Pack are drawing the coverts in Tuesday country.

Delightfully and overtly feminine

(Regional accents in women  there should be a law).


----------



## Echo Bravo (19 March 2013)

I thought Mike Cattermole had gotten engaged to his long time girlfriend and that wasn't Emma Spencer?????


----------



## Judgemental (30 March 2013)

So nice to see Emma on The Morning Line. 

Very sunny and clearly well received in the Haydock Park studio.

My OH and her other yard chums are anxious for John Francome to rejoin team.


----------



## Maesfen (30 March 2013)

And can I say how well she looked and how good she was at her job in Dubai tonight.  She totally looked and acted like the pro' she is.  I hope she dresses the part at Aintree too.

See J, credit can be given when it is due.


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 March 2013)

I thought she did an excellent job tonight but where did she get that hat(I feel a song coming on )


----------



## Maesfen (31 March 2013)

Her Easter Bonnet?!


----------



## Faithkat (31 March 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			I thought she did an excellent job tonight but where did she get that hat(I feel a song coming on )

Click to expand...


I was going to post exactly that!  What DID she look like?  As my mother would have said - "don't these people ever look in a mirror?"   . . . . .   but, then, perhaps she did think she looked good  . . . . .


----------



## Judgemental (31 March 2013)

It's so nice to see some really complimentary comments about Emma and, unless I am mistaken exclusively by the ladies of the forum.

However, I am told, over my shoulder, whilst posting 'what about John Francome'?

I am told by several ladies, mainly of the 55+ vintage, the West Country Burr 'is exciting'. Conjuring up images of a rugged outdoor life leading to being outstandingly fit.

Some who drink in our local, probably measure up to the burr but as for being outstandingly fit, not a chance.    

As I live in the West Country, I try very hard, but it's normally broad Somerset and apparantly that's not the same. Especially if one adds 'snn' or 'my sunner', which is very Street and/or possibly Queen Camel. As opposed to 'ma der' at the end, which is traditionally west of the M5.  

It's the relaxed undertone that is the important part of the burr. They tell me the tone is akin to the mating call of wild animals in the jungle.

Make of it what you will. No doubt some WAG will explain the subtleties?


----------



## combat_claire (1 April 2013)

Judgemental said:



			I am told by several ladies, mainly of the 55+ vintage, the West Country Burr 'is exciting'. Conjuring up images of a rugged outdoor life leading to being outstandingly fit.
		
Click to expand...

Not just to the 55+ vintage I can assure you....


----------



## Alec Swan (1 April 2013)

combat_claire said:



			Not just to the 55+ vintage I can assure you....
		
Click to expand...

....... and those that qualify as being "Birds" too,  by all accounts!  

Ets.  I'll agree,  Francome has the most appealing of dispositions.  I remember that he once described an animal,  as a "Proper 'orse".  It stuck with me,  did that one! 

Alec.


----------



## Judgemental (23 April 2013)

It will be interesting to see how Channel 4 are going to deal with the Godolphin scandal and just how deeply they are prepared to probe the issues, as to doping throughout the racing industry.

The Morning Line on Saturday will be well worth viewing.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 April 2013)

Judgemental said:



			It will be interesting to see how Channel 4 are going to deal with the Godolphin scandal and just how deeply they are prepared to probe the issues, as to doping throughout the racing industry.

The Morning Line on Saturday will be well worth viewing.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the very same thing.  To suggest that the Trainer alone,  is the only person involved,  would be nonsense,  and it would be inconceivable to believe that there was no veterinary collusion.  Mind you,  it's probably the case that whilst the horses can't race,  whilst carrying traces of steroids,  steroids themselves are not banned for equine use,  so the only people to be held responsible would be the trainer and the owner,  or to refine it further,  the person who entered a horse for a race,  and presumably signed a declaration to state that the animal was drug free.

It's interesting that the filly Certify (?) didn't actually run,  so have any rules actually been broken?  Again,  I wouldn't have thought that horses carrying evidence of steroids was an offence,  but running them whilst it is still in their system,  is.  We shall await Saturday morning!

As someone else has said on here,  "First Frankie gets busted for doing drugs,  whilst riding for Godolphin,  and now it's the horses"!! 

Alec.


----------



## BigBuck's (23 April 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Mind you,  it's probably the case that whilst the horses can't race,  whilst carrying traces of steroids,  steroids themselves are not banned for equine use,  so the only people to be held responsible would be the trainer and the owner,  or to refine it further,  the person who entered a horse for a race,  and presumably signed a declaration to state that the animal was drug free.
		
Click to expand...

Anabolic steroids are banned for use in any racehorse officially "in training" in the UK, regardless of whether or not the horse is entered for a race.  If a horse is listed in a UK trainer's monthly Horses in Training return as being "in training" then anabolic steroids can not be used on that horse, even if it never comes close to setting foot on the racecourse.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 April 2013)

B_B,  thanks for that,  I've just picked up your reply on the other thread.

Alec.


----------



## Judgemental (23 April 2013)

I see on the News Thread Adorable Alice said, "I wonder if Channel 4 racing/Morning Line will have anything to say, are the programmes not sponsored by Dubai ?"

That will energise Ms Balding to do some real investigative journalism.

How many trainers are going to be doorstepped by Channel 4 at six in the morning and have a poke around in the veterinary cupboard.

Brings a whole new meaning to 'Facinators'.

No but seriously, this has been brewing for some time throughout the racing industry, the pressure, the costs of racing, the expectations of the owners, ok Godolophin are limited to the one owner, nevertheless there is a fundamental cauldron that eventually bubbles over, when all the players are talking mega money. There is always a finite level with horses, when the whole show in whatever equestrian discipline reaches it own level of incompetance.


----------

